
An 8-Year-Old Boy Tried to Pay with Toy Money. It’s Now on a Swiss Police File - docdeek
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/12/world/europe/switzerland-boy-fake-money.html
======
salawat
This is what happens when you delegate away all responsibility for dealing
with people in your community as a business to the state/law enforcement.
Would it have killed the supermarket to ask the boy who his parents were, talk
to them about it, resolve any balance, then turn it into a learning
experience?

No. Instead, they get this.

